# Help! Need advice on yoyo loach!



## cal1112333 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im getting small snails in my tank, and dont want them. Theyre just the small ones and im only seeing a few right now but i want to nip this in the butt before the population explodes.

After some research I decided yoyo loaches would be the best bet but am not convinced. 

My tank is set up as such:
55 gallon
7 plants setup in a medium density in half the tank
1' of bogwood in the opposite end

5 fancy guppies
oto catfish
Siamese algae eater
2 ghost glass catfish
10 ghost shrimp 
2 bamboo shrimp

I know that the yoyo will eat the snails (keeping them in check)and wont bother my other fish, but im concerned that the ghost shrimp and bamboo shrimp will be eaten or harassed. 

All im after in the long run is snail eradication and I would just add copper if it wouldn't kill my tank favorites (the shrimp). 

If you have experience with loach/shrimp interaction i would love to hear it, or if you have suggestions for dealing with the snails.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Ghost shrimp will make a taste treat for almost any fish...... It's just a matter of time, before they find them..... the bamboo shrimp will be fine, as they are two big..... you may want to move to an alamo shrimp. I don't know what the cost for ghost shrimp are were you live but here you can buy 25 for a dollar at most LFS. So I kind of accept the fact, that they will get eaten. Putting copper in your tank (had-a-snail) will work but you have to remember what ever you put in the tank water at some level it in your tank. I would get the Yo Yo Loach to snail control or even the chain loach. The chain loach is a smaller loach and maybe the ghost shrimp would last longer. You could also try the snail trap method, you drill holes in a small container and add algea waffers. but it in at night and sink to the bottom in an hour or so remove it and the snail that crawl in. in my experience for every 1 snail you see, you have 10 you can't see in the gravel. You should move quickly or your will soon find alot of snails every where


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi.
You can also try putting a piece or slice of cucumber in the tank and weighting it down or attaching it to the glass overnight for several nights. 
Take it out every morning and get rid of the snails on it and put it back in.

This has worked for me in the past, especially when adding new plants to my tanks and the snails sneak in on them.

Donna


----------

